# R10 zipperd



## viruseater (Aug 20, 2005)

I have done a couple searches for the explanation of what zipper is, but I can't find one describing it.

I have an R10 and I want to read up on possible hacks. Could somone link me to a thread explaining exactly what this hack does?

Also, is it true that my USB ports are not actually hooked up on the inside?


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

viruseater said:


> I have done a couple searches for the explanation of what zipper is, but I can't find one describing it.
> 
> I have an R10 and I want to read up on possible hacks. Could somone link me to a thread explaining exactly what this hack does?
> 
> Also, is it true that my USB ports are not actually hooked up on the inside?


They're hooked up, just not enabled by the Tivo software that DTV used. Also...you can't hack the R10...not easily anyway! You need to get one of the other models (ex. I use Philips DSR704's and 708's). To find out more about "The Zipper", look in the "Tivo Underground" forum and look for the thread "Hacking your Series 2 DTivo just got a whole lot easier!"


----------



## viruseater (Aug 20, 2005)

We're in the underground forum . Thanks for the reply.

Are you talking about this model? they're only 69 bucks?? No drive but don't these things take stadard 5 inch drives? I've got a spare 500GB here so that would be ideal

http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...creen=PROD&Product_Code=DSR704&Category_Code=


----------



## viruseater (Aug 20, 2005)

FYI i see the zipper post in the thread you mentioned. not sure how I missed it the first time. Thanks.


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

viruseater said:


> We're in the underground forum . Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Are you talking about this model? they're only 69 bucks?? No drive but don't these things take stadard 5 inch drives? I've got a spare 500GB here so that would be ideal
> 
> http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...creen=PROD&Product_Code=DSR704&Category_Code=


I go through this community a lot so I forgot which forum I was in when I replied.

Yeah, a different model. pretty much any series 2 you can find on ebay, PTVupgrade, wherever...as long as it's not an R10 or DTV's new DVR. The R10 needs a prom replacement to do hacking, and the new DTV DVR does'nt use the TIVO interface.


----------



## viruseater (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Geez at that price it's crazy not to. I'll order tonight.

Thanks again


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Viruseater, 
Go to eBay and search community for satrelay. I have bought 3 Hughes SD-DVR40's and have zippered all of them. In fact I got two for $80 plus $10 S+H. They are factory refurbished and come with sealed access cards.

Here is a link 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZsatrelayQQhtZ-1 
Check this out before you spend more 
BigBearf


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely. Satrelay is the man. And he'll be out of TiVos soon. I've bought 9 so far and all worked perfectly.


----------



## br408408 (Dec 29, 2002)

Bought one from Satrelay myself. Works great. You might want to jump on one fast as it looks like he is running low.


----------

